# ccp 13' 6-10



## Guest (Oct 7, 2017)

i have a CCP 13' 8-12 and a 6-10.Both are great rods,cast well,very responsive and easy to handle.My preference for my type of fishing is the 8-12.I find the 6-10 a bit too soft in the tip. I'm wondering if anyone else had the same situation or if anyone tried trimming the tip back some.I was thinking about possibly tacking 3-4 inches off the tip of the 6-10 to get it to behave a little more like the 8-12.I'd appreciate any or all input because up here on Long Island,NY I don't know of anyone using the CCP rods.I'm sure if they tried the they would like them.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I have both also. The blanks are completely different, the 6 to 10 is a fast action, firmer in the middle. The 8 to 12 has a parabolic bend, it's softer in the middle. I don't think you would get the exact result your after.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Just sell the 6-10 and buy another 8-12?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Adam,

The 6-10 was my original heaver. The hardcore drum guys liked it but wanted a little stiffer tip. I had the factory make up a prototype with 15-20% more power in the midsection and tip and the 8-12 was born. It does have a more parabolic action than the 6-10 but the midsection is not softer, just a different bend. Think more "C" than the 6-10's "J".

Feel free to trim 4" off the 6-10. I bet it will do a great job for you. IMHO the 6-10 with throw 6- 8nbait as well or better than the 8-12. The 8-12 outperforms it on the north side of 8.

Let me know how it performs after the surgery, I'm interested.

Tommy


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Tommy,

I'm going to finish out the rest of this season with the 6-10 as is. I do like the rod's feel and how it does cast. I don't have the rod long enough to want to possibly butcher up something that knowledgable people put their time into to design. Was just curious as to whether anyone toyed with it.Right now I don't need two 8-12's.the more I use the 6-10 I'm sure the more I'll like it.Besides,I didn't have time to build it so a friend of mine did it for me and did a super job.
Sam


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks guys for the replies.I'm new here but I'm sure I'll be spending a fair amount of time once the winter sets in.

Sam


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Taking 4" off the tip will not butcher the rod. It will stiffen up the tip just a bit give you a little more power on the top end. I would still recommend staying within the rods rating, but 10 and a small bait would feel a little better.

designer gives the OK... 

Tommy



clamdigger said:


> Hi Tommy,
> 
> I'm going to finish out the rest of this season with the 6-10 as is. I do like the rod's feel and how it does cast. I don't have the rod long enough to want to possibly butcher up something that knowledgable people put their time into to design. Was just curious as to whether anyone toyed with it.Right now I don't need two 8-12's.the more I use the 6-10 I'm sure the more I'll like it.Besides,I didn't have time to build it so a friend of mine did it for me and did a super job.
> Sam


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2017)

putting more time on the rod has made a huge difference for me.maybe I'm a slow learner but I've become very happy with my CPS 6-10,especially with 7-8 and bait. I guess everything is a learning curve . Seems i always come out ahead being patient and listening to good advice.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I have the 6-10 rod. Lat year at Jennettes pier I broke about 5 inches off the tip trying to get some line back from a Garbo close to the pier. I stopped at TW's tackle and had a new tip put on and have had no problems with the way it casts. For me being on the short end it feels better to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks for that Don.i'm a short guy and was thinking about cutting my 6-10 down.i beach fish and sometimes the lip or slope of sand behind me makes it tough to come around.


----------

